# External confirmation about my type



## Inheritance (Jul 20, 2014)

Thoughts about how ISTJ's dressthen? I've this picture in mind that they'd never consider entering church, school christmas party, or meeting some people with high social status wearing sweatpants and t-shirt already worn for a week and not mind it (Or caring about someone's social status).


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

i haven't noticed any special trends in how they dress. I assume they wear what they want to wear--like everyone else.


----------



## Inheritance (Jul 20, 2014)

The ISTJs didn't seem to answer my questions at their subforum, and thus I'm bumping this topic as I'd still like to check a few things with some people before just accepting an answer.


----------

